# 501 receiver and 6.0 IR/UHF remote



## pyrotoxin (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey guys,

I recently acquired a 6.0 remote for my 501 receiver for free. Initially it seemed to work fine but under further observation it seems that the IR is functioning properly but not the UHF. When i cover up the front of the remote it stops working but works fine otherwise.

Is this just an incompatibility issue that i'm not aware of and should be happy the IR is even working?

The receiver says in the System Info that the remote address is 1, and i verified that thre SAT function is set to remote code 1. 

Any ideas where to start? I glanced at the readdressing stuff on the DishNet tech support page but a lot of the info doesn't seem applicable. For example, the key on the base of the remote, I assume I want it set to 1, but I honestly have no idea what I'm doing with this interchange of parts.


Thanks much for any advice you might send my way.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

The remote that I have has several keys. For the 501, 508, 510 series, the key should be replaced with one that is black and has the word "UHF" on it. The keys can be plugged into the remote either way but will only work properly if plugged in as I have described. This has nothing to do with remote addressing.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

To replace the key, you will have to remove the battery cover. The key can then be slid off and the replacement key slid on.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

pyrotoxin said:


> Is this just an incompatibility issue that i'm not aware of and should be happy the IR is even working?


Yes and yes.
The 501 (508 and 510) remotes are older UHF style. The 6.0 you now have is UHF Pro and won't work with the 501. So unless you just have to have a UHF remote the IR part will work just fine.


----------



## pyrotoxin (Sep 20, 2008)

Well looks like i figured out whats wrong with the remote. The switch that that key moves is actually torn off the PCB on one side. Oh well atleast the IR works.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

What I have is version 6.3. I don't know if there is any significant difference between these and version 6.0. Version 6.3 does work with my 510 which uses the same remote as your receiver.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

As near as I can figure, the 6.0 remote ONLY operates in IR and UHF "PRO" modes. It does not operate in UHF mode, so therefore it will only control 322, 522, 625, etc. recievers that have a TV2 option in UHF pro.


Additionally, the 6.0 remote does not come w/ all those accessory 'keys'. It just comes w/ the one, an you either use TV1 IR or flip it over for TV2 UHF Pro.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

IF you have the black "UHF" key, use that one.


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

The 6.0 doesnt come w/ a black UHF key. It has 1 key, one side is green (1) and the other is blue (2).

You CAN stick a black UHF key into it, but it won't help. It still won't control anything thru UHF OTHER than UHF Pro receivers.


----------

